# Looking At A 21rs



## crepitus (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello all. Just wanted to say this is a great site. Been doing alot of research here. So my wife is big into the horse shows (western) and does alot of traveling on the east coast. Since she is usually at the shows 4 days hotels are getting expensive. Usually at a show once a month. So we checked out some TT and like the 21RS. The place by us has a 08 and quoted us around 14.5k. I think this is a pretty good price. I have to check and see if it has AC. Do they come without it?

Also I have a 08 Sierra 1500 EC 5.3 with 3.73 gears 4x4. I think it should do pretty well towing this. What do you think?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

They do have A/C. I tow our 21rs with an F-150, you should have no problems at all. And depending on your locations that is a good price if it is new.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds like a fair price, and your truck will do fine with that unit. All Outbacks come with all options installed so you will be well equipped. Including that nice cold AC









As part of the deal, ask your dealer to install either a Reese Dual Cam or Equal-I-zer weight distribution / sway control system, and also a Prodigy P3 brake controller.

Good luck


----------



## crepitus (Feb 26, 2009)

The TT is new. Its the last leftover they have in the 21RS model. I will have to check into what weight distribution set up they use. I think it was the reese setup. And i already got the controller. I see they offer a limited. What extras do those have?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

crepitus said:


> ... I see they offer a limited. What extras do those have?


I'll assume that you're talking about the trailer. There were some "LE" models available that had aluminum rims, electric power awnings (which everybody hates), and LCD televisions. There were also some "limited" trailers made that were a stripped down cheapo version of the standard models. Be sure to clarify which they are selling.


----------



## crepitus (Feb 26, 2009)

California Jim said:


> ... I see they offer a limited. What extras do those have?


I'll assume that you're talking about the trailer. There were some "LE" models available that had aluminum rims, electric power awnings (which everybody hates), and LCD televisions. There were also some "limited" trailers made that were a stripped down cheapo version of the standard models. Be sure to clarify which they are selling.
[/quote]
Here is a link to the trailer. http://www.garickrv.com/searchengine/Detai...e=Outback+21RS#

I guess it might be the stripped down unit you are talking about.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

On the Sydney's the LE meant all the upgrades like the power awning, on the regular outbacks the LE meant "Less Equipment". That one on the link is missing the outside kitchen, outside speakers, front diamond plate, outside flood lights, the sink isn't one piece like the description says, no headboard or shelf over the headboard on the rear slide, and the bathroom is missing the linen closet.

All of those things are compared to what my 2008 21rs has.
Take a look in my gallery.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree. It appears on the surface that they have listed a 21rsle. At $14,500 the price is still not bad, but I'd play a little hardball with them.

The RV industry is hurting. Dealers are willing to do a lot to get a sale.

For that price ($4,500) get them to throw in the WD hitch, an electric tongue jack and a Quickie Flush.

You never know what you can get unless you ask...

Dan


----------



## crepitus (Feb 26, 2009)

I appreciate all your help. Here I am thinking LE is a better package when in fact it is less. Who would have known. But AC is not listed on the build. You still think it has it?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

crepitus said:


> I appreciate all your help. Here I am thinking LE is a better package when in fact it is less. Who would have known. But AC is not listed on the build. You still think it has it?


I still think it has air.

Here's a link that has a lot of information on the 21RSLE that should answer some of your questions.

21RSLE


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

crepitus said:


> I appreciate all your help. Here I am thinking LE is a better package when in fact it is less. Who would have known. But AC is not listed on the build. You still think it has it?


The one in the photo has an a/c unit on the roof.

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Don't forget to check out the for sale section on here as there were members looking to sell a 21RS model's not to long ago.
There may be a good deal to be had if someone is really needing to sell









Ed


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

To me, that exterior camp kitchen makes the trailer. I also don't see the exterior storage door on the front right.... I can't speak for you, but I would rather have a standard 21RS and not a "LE" version.


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

The outside kitchen was a huge selling point for us too, and one of the reasons we liked the Outback. For comparison, we just bought our '07 21rs for 12K.


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

crepitus said:


> Hello all. Just wanted to say this is a great site. Been doing alot of research here. So my wife is big into the horse shows (western) and does alot of traveling on the east coast. Since she is usually at the shows 4 days hotels are getting expensive. Usually at a show once a month. So we checked out some TT and like the 21RS. The place by us has a 08 and quoted us around 14.5k. I think this is a pretty good price. I have to check and see if it has AC. Do they come without it?
> 
> Also I have a 08 Sierra 1500 EC 5.3 with 3.73 gears 4x4. I think it should do pretty well towing this. What do you think?


That is a pretty fair price for a 21 RS LE. I have had a 21 RS LE for a year and love it, but am upgrading. If you want to buy used, I am willing to negotiate and it will include the weight distribution hitch. I could sell for $12,500. I am in Cincinnati area and could deliver within 250-300 miles. I tow with a Durango and have NO problem, so your half ton will do well. Good luck with your decision. Mine is a nonsmoking unit and the only reason I am upgrading is my 2 teenagers want to bring friends along, and other friends of ours would like to camp with us as well. send me a PM or reply to this topic.


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

I did not notice your screen name before. you must be in the medical profession. Who but us would use the word crepitus?


----------



## crepitus (Feb 26, 2009)

kycamper said:


> I did not notice your screen name before. you must be in the medical profession. Who but us would use the word crepitus?


Not in the medical field but did get the name from a medical book.


----------



## crepitus (Feb 26, 2009)

ok so we ruled out the LE version of the 21RS. We did find a leftover new 07 21RS and got a pretty good price on it I believe. $10K. Only thing is its 1k miles away. Seems like a good deal but a haul to get it. A few more questions:

Do you need insurance on TT or does it go under your car?

What kind of financing do you get on these? What are the rates running around?


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

crepitus said:


> ok so we ruled out the LE version of the 21RS. We did find a leftover new 07 21RS and got a pretty good price on it I believe. $10K. Only thing is its 1k miles away. Seems like a good deal but a haul to get it. A few more questions:
> 
> Do you need insurance on TT or does it go under your car?
> 
> What kind of financing do you get on these? What are the rates running around?


You need a separate insurance policy for the TT. If you have AAA, you might want to add AAA RV to it. It came in handy for me when my tow vehicle broke down, they had to pay to tow the TV and the Outback. As far as rates go, I cannot help you. If you can use a home equity line of credit, the rate will likely be much lower. Good luck with the Outback


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Insurance depends on the state. Technically my TT is insured under the truck policy while towing (that's how the laws are set up here.... not sure if it is everywhere though...). However unhook and watch out. Not to mention, if you finance it, you will have to have it insured. In short, yes, get insurance.

As for interest rates, I would guess they are sitting in the 8% + range due to the credit market issues. Check with a local credit union. If you have State Farm insurance and finance the trailer through their bank you get free gap insurance which is nice too (A couple of us have signed up for that).

Good luck with the shopping!









As for the 1,000 mile drive to pick it up, take a week vacation and do a little camping on your return trip!


----------

